# Right time??



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys....I was wondering when is the right time to put ties around the chicks legs?? I am doing this so I can tell them apart.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Never! If you need to band them, buy the correct bands for chickens. Do not tie things around their legs.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops...sorry about the wording...the bands r what I meant but when I started this tread I forgot what they r called...oops


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Didn't mean to get militant about it, but as a vet I've removed too many restrictive things from cats, dogs, birds etc. and the outcome is generally death. So I'm a little jaded on the subject.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Didn't mean to get militant about it, but as a vet I've removed too many restrictive things from cats, dogs, birds etc. and the outcome is generally death. So I'm a little jaded on the subject.


I understand...my uncle owns and operates a vet service and one time I was there hanging out and there was a dog (little kind) and it got itself stuck in a plastic can thing (that holds the cans in place )


----------

